# V box or tailgate spreader



## hemipower5.7 (Oct 29, 2009)

Im going to plow this year and i am buying a new fisher extreme v 8'6'' stainless and im looking at a salt spreader, im looking at a snow ex someone told me to get a big v box but i have a feeling its overkill. i was looking at the bulk pro 1875 tailgate spreader so i can use sand and salt im already i dont know if i even need a spreader but id like some feedback. I am also sort of torn between an 8'6'' x blade ss and a 8'6'' extreme v ss


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Without any doubt need to have a spreader of some kind. You will make more money on de/anti icing applications than plowing. I currently use a Snowex 1875 and LOVE IT! We run 3 of these units and have not had any problems. The spreader you choose should depend on what size lots you are planning on servicing. If you are doing large facilities that will require multiple tons of material than a Vbox might be the best option. I generally am doing lots that require 1200 lbs or less and the Snowex 1875 is perfect. It holds 600lbs of material if you do not put the top on. This makes loading much quicker and easier. Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm getting confused, admittedly that's not unusual. Is there a agreed upon definition for "tailgate spreaders"?
I see numerous questions about spreaders in which there does not seem to be any clear distinction between under tail gate spreaders, trailer hitch types and V-box.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Deershack;846427 said:


> I'm getting confused, admittedly that's not unusual. Is there a agreed upon definition for "tailgate spreaders"?
> I see numerous questions about spreaders in which there does not seem to be any clear distinction between under tail gate spreaders, trailer hitch types and V-box.


You are going to find when "most" guys talk about tailgate spreaders they are referring to the plastic salter that mounts behind your tailgate. Some are swing mount, some use your trailer hitch and some have brackets that mount to the bed of your truck. The other type of tailgate spreader is the under or tailgate replacement that is used on a dump bed. They can be bought in both electric or hydraulic.

You have to read the post to determine which the OP is talking about.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

hemipower5.7;844832 said:


> Im going to plow this year and i am buying a new fisher extreme v 8'6'' stainless and im looking at a salt spreader, im looking at a snow ex someone told me to get a big v box but i have a feeling its overkill. i was looking at the bulk pro 1875 tailgate spreader so i can use sand and salt im already i dont know if i even need a spreader but id like some feedback. I am also sort of torn between an 8'6'' x blade ss and a 8'6'' extreme v ss


It will all depend on how much sanding/salting you will be doing.
I started with a tailgate sander and bought a V-box the next year.
Now I have the tailgate spreader for a back-up.


----------



## hemipower5.7 (Oct 29, 2009)

I pretty much only service driveways but have several large parking lots but i dont know if i can justify spending 5 grand for a v box or if i even need to spread that much material.


----------



## hemipower5.7 (Oct 29, 2009)

i also dont want to refill a ton of times. the 1875 is about $2,000 i got a quote for a Vmaxx 7550 for about $4,500 i dont know if i should go for the extra $2,500


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Won't take very long to make up the $2500 difference salting.
Less time re-filling the spreader is worth alot


----------



## hemipower5.7 (Oct 29, 2009)

how much money do you charge to salt when you plow. 
i am just getting into plowing and im trying to figure out if the investment is going to be worth it when im looking to spend around $10,000 between a plow and a sander/salter


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

When I bought my PolyCaster two years ago it was less than a grand more than the the SpeedCaster2, or whatever the big Fisher tailgate model is. The dealer talked me into the Vee Box, I am so glad he did. Truthfully, it allowed me to get more commercial work. My vote is for the Vee Box


----------



## hemipower5.7 (Oct 29, 2009)

how do you like the fisher v box? i have heard mixed opinions about them i was looking between a fisher v box and a snoe ex.. i like how there are no chains or pulleys on the snoe ex. but i would like to get everything from one dealer which is why id like the fisher


----------



## hemipower5.7 (Oct 29, 2009)

What polycaster did you get and what was the price on it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

V boxes restrict visibility and for driveways that could be a problem. You can run a lot of salt through a tailgate spreader plus you can take it off when not needed. Just giving you some food for thought.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have the first generation 1.2 yard PolyCaster with the rubber belt. I like it very much. The new PolyCasters went back to a steel bed chain, though all the steel except the chain itself is stainless. The two motor system should be nice. I only looked at one briefly, but I did see that unfortunately, DD missed; the boat on a couple of things. The gate control is pretty flimsy, there is no way that is not going to twist when the gate is jammed. There was a hitch pin involved somewhere, I think on the gate control also. Try not to lose the clip in the snow....

All the Snow-Ex stuff seems to get really good reviews around here. So do the Boss Vee plows. Hint, hint. Do a search, ahem!. Nudge nudge.


----------



## hemipower5.7 (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah but i dont like how the boss v does not trip in vee or scoop and the fisher is also 4 inches wider which could keep my tires out of the snow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Boss DOES trip in Vee or Scoop. I have the XV. And the tripedge is not a sure bet in vee anyway. I hit a driveway cut one night in Vee and it didn't trip. Brought the truck to a dead stop. The spreader pushed forward, bent the front of the truck bed. Bent the formed section of the cutting edge back. Hit my head on the wheel and blacked out for a moment. As for size, they make a 9'2" Boss, and wings. I have thumped stuff in full scoop, catching the end of the cutting edge. It doesn't scoop there either. Before you drop 6 grand, I would encourage you to do some reading here.

The XV hinge wing hinge design is poor, at best. You WILL have problems, it's just a matter of time. I'm not saying it's the worst plow ever, but there are issues. You need to decide what risks you are willing to take.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84612&highlight=boss+hinge

Would hate to see you post a thread in Feb that the pin broke and nobody told you.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I charge 3 times what salt/sand costs me to spread it if I use bagged.
Bulk material costs less to buy so it is cheaper to spread.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Hemi, the cost for spreading should be based on your equipment and overhead. I worked with a company called Profits Unlimited and they had great info on snow and ice management. Their info saved me the headaching of making my own mailings as well as showed me exactly what to charge for ALL my services based on my equipment and use rates. I think they advertise on this site too. Also, you will not find a better product than Snowex. Not only are there no belts, pulleys, chains or hoses but they have an industry best 2 year warranty. We have used their boxes for many years now and have had NO issues at all.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;848080 said:


> ....Also, you will not find a better product than Snowex. Not only are there no belts, pulleys, chains or hoses but they have an industry best 2 year warranty. ...


My Fisher PolyCaster came with a two year warranty. Pretty sure all the stuff from DD has a two year warranty.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Who is DD? Is that a local dealer?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

DD is Douglas Dynamics. Parent company of Fisher, Western, and Blizzard. Sorry


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I do know Snowex was the first to offer the 2 year standard warranty. I didn't realize the other guys were doing that now too


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Regardless, the SnowEx stuff has a great rep. I looked at some stuff at the fair this year. Looked very nice. Especially the tailgate units compared to the competition. The only bad thing I hear about the Snow Ex is the steel frames rust just by looking at them. Well, you know what I mean :laughing:


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think these are as bad as the brand we used before. I can't remember what they were but man you could watch those rust!


----------



## hemipower5.7 (Oct 29, 2009)

That profits unlimited site looks great thanks alot man. That will help me because i have a lawn mowing and landscape business as well along with some tree trimming i do on the side from working as a climber for another company.


----------



## jgdiener (Dec 7, 2009)

*hitch mount spreaders*

Buyers Products Co hitchmount TGSUV1B is advertised as not for sand spreading. A company rep told me that was because the sand grains are too fine and would just pour out. Anybody have thoughts/solution? Can you install a screen to slow down the sand? Is there a good hitch mount sand spreader out there?
Jerry


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

*Speedcaster2*

HI everyone. I would like to recommend the Fisher speedcaster2 because.....

1. price friendly, I paid $2799. out the door brand new (floor model)

2. It holds like 1/3 yd wet or dry sand

3. easy to install/remove all by myself ( I built a little cart for it to move around on )

4. LED brakelight / cover / cab control "blast" function

5. excellent visability for narrow drives and you have 100% of your bedspace to keep sand in

I will point out some jeers.....

1. be oh-so careful backing up

2. Can't be road driving around with the unit full

3. larger lots require more filling
(hint- use the labor to stand in back and continue to fill as needed)

I sand mostly long, narrow drives and do a lot of backing up and I also do three 1/2 ac parking lots. I really like this sander as it fits all my needs.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have never used a tailgate/hitch spreader so I don' have alot of advice but a few things I would think about.
1 is always cost you can get a buyers vbox for 2500-3000. We have one and honestly have had less issues than the 2 snowexs.
2. Will you be running bulk or bagged? If bagged you need to be able to carry a fair amount with I am assuming in which case the vee box takes up most of that needed space.

3. How will you load the salt? If bagged I assume you just stand in the truck open the bag and dump into the spreader. With bulk you need a way to load. A skid or something. Not sure how easy it is to load a hitch spreader with a skid. Otherwise you could shovel it in but that makes my back hurt thinking about it.

That's a few options I would think about. Another plus to the vee box is I would rather grow into something for a small upcharge than to grow out of something quickly and have to replace it.


----------

